# dried muskrat pelts



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Just wondering how you guys store your dried skins till sale.
I always have seen some damage on my rats if i hold them too long. (bugs?)
I used to just wire them and let them hang in my outdoor storage shed. 
This year after they are dried and off the strechers im putting them in a cardboard box and storing them inside.
Any tips or suggestions??

Thank You...

-Bob


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

I hang mine in cold storage and haven't had any problems if it is too warm throw them in the freezer and store until you sell them. OT


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

-Bob,

I normally just hang the dried pelts in a cool dry location, like the rafters of a garage.

If you are planning on getting the pelts past spring, then for sure you will need to store them in a freezer.

Good Luck!


----------

